# Problème iTunes windows sur mac



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je virtualise Windows 10 sur mon mac avec VMWare.
J'utilise iTunes sur macOS mais j'ai besoin de iTunes sur windows également.
Le problème est que quand j'essaye d'ouvrir iTunes (qui est à jour) sur Windows j'ai ce message (voir capture d'écran).





Je n'avais jamais eu ce soucis avant.

Help me please !


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2017)

Lis cette réponse, car c'est spécifique pour Windows... http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4223721-itunes-library-itl-impossible-d-ouvrir ...les répertoires sont en english mais facile à trouver en français.

Tu as bien la dernière version pour Windows qui est la 12.7 ? Regarde *le lien bleu* tout en bas de cette page... https://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/download/


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Septembre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse @Locke 
Je viens de supprimer ma version d'iTunes et j'en re télécharge une nouvelle. C'est bizarre car je venais de télécharger celle que j'avais sur le site officiel elle aurait donc due normalement être la dernière version non ?
Je te tiens au courant...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Septembre 2017)

Bon il a fallu que je reprenne iTunes depuis windows en passant par internet explorer car chrome ne voulais pas télécharger (je ne sais pas pourquoi mais bref...)
Maintenant ça marche


----------

